# It's a "chair thing"



## Clifford_Parker (Jun 9, 2010)

When my daughter saw this one she said, "Ok, now Dad has found his "thing". The question is how much more wood can he store in the garage and what type of rack or box do we need to build on the trailor to get all of them to shows?

This was a piece of pine slab salvaged from an old sawmill site. Since my new bar and chain have not arrived it was carved with my DeWalt reciprocating saw, 4 1/2" grinder with a 22 tooth Lancelot wheel, and a 3/8" drill with sanding disks. The moonface was shallow relief carved with a utility knife and burned with a magnifying glass and the sun (solar pyrography).


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 18, 2010)

*i like it*

I like your chair , i think they would go at a craft show . john t


----------



## rwilk (Jul 19, 2010)

like it. looks cool & agree it would go at craft sale.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome grain!


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 22, 2010)

i like your chair. I make metal furniture/sculptures and also go to some shows. It does become time consuming and will take up alot of trailer space just so you know.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Nov 3, 2010)

looks like a good sitting and having a cold beverage while sitting in front of a possible fire with family and friends chair, listening to them comment on this crazy faced leaner back chair.


----------

